# Haydn - Op. 76 sets



## HaydnBearstheClock

Hello all,

I was wondering which set/s you prefer for Haydn's Op. 76 quartets.

I own the Buchberger set:








and while I like the intricate and sometimes witty playing of the ensemble - however, the set doesn't seem to have the needed 'punch' or thickness of sound (the Ensemble is HIP) which would be appropriate for Op. 76.

Do some of you own the Takacs set? If so, how did you like it? I was considering of looking into that one.


----------



## Ramako

I'm curious to see what others who know more say about this one. I also have the Buchberger, though I'm not that familiar with it. My 'standard' ensemble for this set is the Amadeus Quartet. I am not totally convinced by it either.


----------



## KenOC

The Takacs set is excellent, though the recording is a bit reverberant for my taste.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> The Takacs set is excellent, though the recording is a bit reverberant for my taste.


that's exactly the problem I had when I listened to the samples on amazon - I think that gets in the way quite a bit. I'm re-listening to the Buchberger right now and I have to say I do admire their agile and dynamic approach. The Buchberger has been growing on me but something makes me think there's a better set out there.


----------



## Art Rock

I don't have any comparisons, but I am very happy with the Kodaly set on Naxos.


----------



## Selby

I have the Quatuor Mosaïques set, which I am happy with.


----------



## quack

Mitchell said:


> I have the Quatuor Mosaïques set, which I happy with.


I'd agree with that, been really impressed with both their Haydn and Mozart discs recently.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I've heard the Quatuor Mosaiques and liked it, but personally thought they lacked 'bite' sometimes. But the playing itself was excellent.


----------



## brotagonist

KenOC said:


> The Takacs set is excellent, though the recording is a bit reverberant for my taste.


I have that one and like it a lot. I'll have to listen for the reverberation next time 

There must be over a dozen 5* reviews on amazon.com/.co.uk, at least one of which even lauds the sound quality of the recording. Only one solitary reviewer talks of echoing. That must be you ;-)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

brotagonist said:


> I have that one and like it a lot. I'll have to listen for the reverberation next time
> 
> There must be over a dozen 5* reviews on amazon.com/.co.uk, at least one of which even lauds the sound quality of the recording. Only one solitary reviewer talks of echoing. That must be you ;-)


maybe I'll get that one too, it's well-priced, plus the Op. 76 lend themselves well to different approaches .


----------



## Mandryka

The three I like the most are the old one from The Budapest Quartet which is now on spotify, The Tatrai which is now available as a download pretty cheaply, and The Carmina Quartet, which used to be cheaply available from cdjapan.co.jp


----------



## EllenBurgess

the Tackas is the excellent one among this section....


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

EllenBurgess said:


> the Tackas is the excellent one among this section....


I see the Takacs is getting praise - plus it´s on for 7.50 Euros or so on amazon.com - this is enticing. Has anyone heard the Auryn set? It was getting much critical acclaim.


----------



## annie

The Lindsays & Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Alydon

Can only be The Lindsays or Pro Arte String Quartet.


----------



## jimsumner

http://www.amazon.com/String-Quarte...26&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+tokyo+string+quartet

A superb mainstream choice. Modern instruments, sensible tempos, always musical.

IMO.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another vote for...

View attachment 24095


----------



## Itullian

happy with my Aeolian...........


----------



## KenOC

A set nobody's mentioned ... the Eder Quartet, OOP but easily available (used) in single CDs or the set. Definitely not HIP but full-blooded and excellently played (and well-recorded also). Here's the whole set.

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String-...F8&qid=1378255597&sr=1-11&keywords=haydn+eder

I have only half their set, on this disc:

http://www.amazon.com/String-Quarte...TF8&qid=1378255597&sr=1-7&keywords=haydn+eder


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Does anyone own the Auryn set? It seems to have been getting very good reviews.


----------



## Winterreisender

My favourite is the Aeolian quartet's complete Haydn string quartets. That contains a very strong Op. 76


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Winterreisender said:


> My favourite is the Aeolian quartet's complete Haydn string quartets. That contains a very strong Op. 76


costs a bundle though, doesn't it?


----------



## Winterreisender

£29 on Amazon.uk, which is quite reasonable for 22 discs I suppose. I definitely recommend!


----------



## Itullian

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> costs a bundle though, doesn't it?


40 Dollars on Amazon. Complete quartets.
I love that set.
It's like being in the room with them.


----------



## niv

Not a set, but there are free interpretations of number 1 and number 6 here : https://musopen.org/music/1269/joseph-haydn/quartet-no7580/


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Another satisfied customer of the Takács Quartet Op. 76 set here


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Does anyone own the Auryn set? It seems to have been getting very good reviews.
> 
> View attachment 25869


On the basis of their Op.64, I like 'em and recommend 'em. :tiphat:


----------



## jurianbai

I've been listening to Kodaly complete set as my 'canon'. But then also listen to Talich String Quartet on Haydn, which I love. On the op. 76 I see several other choices, and when checked on youtube, they are very fine.

Amadeus Quartet












http://amzn.to/HleNAD

Lindsay Quartet, 2000








http://amzn.to/1ciuHJO

and this is period instrument, Festetics String Quartet, 2001








http://amzn.to/16zuAHb


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Thanks for the link of the Amadeus Quartet playing, I might look into getting that set.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

Vaneyes said:


> Another vote for...
> 
> View attachment 24095


Yet another vote for this, and at this moment used copies are selling for a whopping penny plus shipping on Amazon.


----------



## PaulmtAZ

I have the Kodaly Quartet set with whom I think did a great job but then again I don't have any other box sets to compare to it


----------



## PeterF

I have complete sets of Op.76 by the Tatrai, the Kodaly and a very recent acquisition by the Tokyo. Have only heard 2 of the six by the Tokyo so far.
I also have some individual Op.76 quartets by 5 other string quartets. Am unable to select on favorite interpretation at this time.
It would require some in depth listening to pick one.


----------



## Albert7

I wish that the Emerson String Quartet recorded this.

I have only the Kodaly version on Naxos but that's it so far. Haven't heard it yet.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

Albert7 said:


> I wish that the Emerson String Quartet recorded this.
> 
> I have only the Kodaly version on Naxos but that's it so far. Haven't heard it yet.


In case you don't know, the Haydn Project 2-discer by the Emersons contains a fine version of the fifths quartet from opus 76, as well as a sampling from other opus numbers. I quite like this set, especially for the tempo choices.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

PeterF said:


> I have complete sets of Op.76 by the Tatrai, the Kodaly and a very recent acquisition by the Tokyo. Have only heard 2 of the six by the Tokyo so far.
> I also have some individual Op.76 quartets by 5 other string quartets. Am unable to select on favorite interpretation at this time.
> It would require some in depth listening to pick one.


How does the Tokyo Quartet's Op. 76 sound?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

The Willanow Quartet seems to be less known, but by the sound of these samples, the CDs must be excellent:

http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=1802387


----------



## PeterF

Thought a comparison between 4 versions of one Haydn Op.76 quartet would prove interesting. I therefore played Op.76/5 by the Kodaly Quartet (1989), Tokyo String Quartet (1978 or 1979), Tatrai Quartet (1964), and finally by Engegardkvartetten (2007).
As you can see there was a significant time span between each of the recordings.

If any of the four versions had been played apart from a comparison with another version I would have found it very enjoyable.
But playing each of the 4 versions right after one another, favorites (to me ) showed up. It was a close call between the Kodaly Quartet and the Tatrai Quartet for which one I would place at the top. But if forced to choose I would go with the Tatrai Quartet.
Though perhaps on a different day I would pick the Kodaly Quartet.

On this particular Haydn Quartet the Tokyo and the Engegardkvartetten were less satisfying. The factors that most strongly influenced my opinion were the blending and balance of the four strings, the tempo for each movement, the sense I had of the emotional involvement of the musicians ( a highly subjective judgement), and the audio quality of the recording.
On this last point, it was quite a surprise to me to find that the audio quality of the 1964 Tatrai recording sounded so good.

Of course it is important to make clear that I only compared one Op.76 quartet and I have complete sets of Op.76 by the Tokyo, Kodaly and Tatrai Quartets, and the results might have been different if other Op.76 quartets had been compared.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

The Op. 76 quartets by the Tokyo Quartets recently came in. So far, I really like what I hear - really fully, 'romantic'-type sound, but also containing Haydn's necessary playfulnes and textural nuances. I would rate this set higher than the Amadeus Quartet set which I also own. Something still tells me though that the Takács might be my favourite, if I listen to it fully. The Eder Quartet's Nos. 2-4 are very good, but unfortunately they don't have the entire set out on CD.


----------

